# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Mέλι

## muaythaispirit

ποια ειναι η συνιστωμενη ποσότητα κατανάλωσης για αθλητες?
2 με 3 κουταλιες της σουπας την ημέρα ειναι οκ ποσότητα?
μελι καταναλωνω το πρωι και πριν την προπονηση ανακατεμενο στο κουακερ με τη βοηθεια ενος κουταλιου

----------


## ajax

Τι το ιδιαιτερο εχει το μελι?

----------


## muaythaispirit

τι εννοεις αιαντα??

----------


## ANONIO

εκτος απο υδατανθρακες και γλυκια γευση, μμμμ τιποτα αλλο...

----------


## BRaWNy

Αποτελείται απο φρουκτόζη και απο γλυκόζη.
Τουλάχιστον τα περισσότερα έχουν τέτοια συνθεση.
Έξτρα υδατάνθρακας και θερμίδες, πλούσιο σε μέταλλα.
Για περίοδο όγκου είναι εντάξει, για περίοδο δίαιτας γράμμωσης όχι.
Δεν συνιστάται για μετά την προπόνηση λόγω φρουκτόζης, αν είναι μόνο αυτό ο κύριος υδατάνθρακας.

----------


## Gasturb

To μέλι έχει Gi περίπου 55 (λόγω φρουκτόζης)

Διατροφική αξία ανά 100 g 

Ενέργεια 304 cal   

Πρωτεϊνη  0.3 g
Υδατάνθρακες  82.6  g 
- Σάκχαρα  82.1 g   
Λίπος 0 g 

Νερό 17.1 g
Χοληστερόλη 0 mg

Σίδηρο  2%
Νάτριο
Βιταμίνη C  0.5 mg 

GT

----------


## Theristis

2 με 3 κουταλιές της σούπας?Εγώ βάζω 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού το πρωί μαζί με το πιτάκι βρώμης και νιώθω ενοχές.  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Vson

εισαι πεταλουδα γιαυτο   :05. Posing:

----------


## slaine

Αποτελείται κυρίως από δύο απλά ζάχαρα, την δεξτρόζη και την λεβουλόζη, με παρουσία κατά περιπτώσεις πιο σύνθετων υδατανθράκων, με επικρατέστερη συνήθως την λεβουλόζη και περιέχει πάντοτε μεταλλικές ουσίες, φυτικά χρωστικά υλικά, μερικά ένζυμα και κόκκους γύρεως. 

Το μέλι σαν τροφή του ανθρώπου είναι ένα από τα πολυτιμότερα, θρεπτικότερα και υγιεινότερα τρόφιμα. Δίνει ενέργεια στους μυς, διαύγεια στο μυαλό, απολυμαίνει και ρυθμίζει το πεπτικό σύστημα. Η τακτική χρήση του δίνει σφρίγος στον οργανισμό και συντελεί στην παράταση της ζωής.

σήμερα αναγνωρίζεται η θεραπευτική του αξία στην καθ' έξιν δυσκοιλιότητα, στις καρδιοπάθειες, αναιμία, αδενοπάθεια και στις περιπτώσεις κατάπτωσης και αδυναμίας του οργανισμού.

Τα μέλια με σκούρο χρώμα έχουν τις περισσότερες τονωτικές ιδιότητες, όπως λ.χ. το πευκόμελο, που είναι πλούσιο σε μεταλλικά ιχνοστοιχεία. Το μέλι όπως αναφέραμε ασκεί ευεργετική επίδραση γενικά στην υγεία του ανθρώπου. Η άποψη αυτή είναι διαδεδομένη σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο και το σπουδαιότερο είναι τεκμηριωμένη και από επιστήμονες. 

Έτσι σε μια προσπάθεια να προσδιοριστεί η δράση του μελιού ως τροφή και φάρμακο σε διάφορες κλινικές περιπτώσεις ο Duisberg 1967 διέκρινε τις παρακάτω περιπτώσεις. Το μέλι δρα κατά της κοπώσεως και αυτό πετυχαίνετε με αποθήκευση της φρουκτόζης που περιέχει στο συκώτι ως γλυκογόνο. 

Εκεί μετατρέπεται σε γλυκόζη, αυξάνοντας έτσι την περιεκτικότητα της στο αίμα. Ευκολύνει την αφομοίωση του ασβεστίου, δραστηριοποιεί την οστεοποίηση. Γιατρεύει ή ανακουφίζει τις εσωτερικές διαταραχές, τα έλκη του στομάχου, την αϋπνία, τους πονόλαιμους, μερικές καρδιακές παθήσεις και γενικά έχει ευεργετική επίδραση και στην καρδιά, αυξάνει τις αιμογλοβίνες του αίματος και τη μυϊκή δύναμη, κ.α. 

Σε εξωτερική χρήση, θεραπεύει τα εγκαύματα, τις πληγές και τις ρινοφαρυγγικές παθήσεις χάρη στην inhidine που του προσδίδει βακτηριοστατικές ιδιότητες.


Μια τυπική όμως ανάλυση δίνει : γλυκόζη 34%, φρουκτόζη 41%, σουκρόζη 2.4%, & νερό 18.3%. Γενικά πιστεύετε πως είναι γλυκύτερο από την ζάχαρη, όμως η γλυκύτητα είναι κάτι υποκειμενικό & κυμαίνεται από 57 - 122% αυτής της ζάχαρης.

Επίσης το μέλι είναι γνωστό για τις αντισηπτικές του ιδιότητες. Η μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα του μελιού σε σάκχαρο έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι σε θέση να αναπτυχθούν μέσα σε αυτό διάφοροι μικροοργανισμοί. Όμως οι χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες παρασκευής του μελιού δεν είναι αρκετές για να καταστρέψουν πλήρως το μικρόβιο Clostridium botulinum. 

Αυτοί οι μικροοργανισμοί είναι επικίνδυνοι γιατί δημιουργούν θανατηφόρες τοξίνες, ένα φαινόμενο που δεν εκδηλώνεται στο υψηλής συγκέντρωσης σακχάρου μέλι. Όμως οι συνθήκες του γαστρεντερικού σωλήνα των νεογνών μπορεί να ευνοεί τη δημιουργία τοξινών, γι' αυτό συνίσταται να μην δίνεται μέλι σε μωρά μικρότερα του νέου έτους.

Μια κουταλιά της σούπας μέλι περιέχει 0,1 mg σιδήρου, αλλά ένας ενήλικας θα χρειαστεί 150 κουταλιές της σούπας μέλι την ημέρα δηλαδή 9600 θερμίδες ώστε να προσλάβει 15 mg σιδήρου, τα οποία αποτελούν την ημερήσια ανάγκη του για σίδηρο.

Επιπλέον, το μέλι περιέχει ίχνη από λιποειδικής φύσεως ουσίες οι οποίες αναστέλλουν τον παράγοντα ενεργοποίησης των αιμοπεταλίων( PAF), ο οποίος αποτελεί φλεγμονώδη παράγοντα που εμπλέκεται στην διαδικασία οξείδωσης της LDL με αποτέλεσμα την καταστροφή του ενδοθηλίου και τον σχηματισμό της αθηρωματικής πλάκας.  

Θυμαρίσιο: έντονα αρωματικό μέλι, εξαιρετικά ευχάριστο στη γεύση με ανοιχτόχρωμη λαμπερή εμφάνιση κατατάσσεται στις καλύτερες ποιότητες μελιού που υπάρχουν. Κρυσταλλώνει σε διάστημα 6 με 18 μήνες από την παραγωγή του. 

Πορτοκαλίας:Έχει υπέροχο άρωμα και εξαιρετική γεύση. Κρυσταλλώνει πολύ σύντομα σ΄ένα με δύο μήνες. Είναι έντονα ανοιχτόχρωμο, μετατρέπεται σε ασπουδερό μετά τη κρυστάλλωση του. 

Πευκόμελο: Το 65% περίπου της συνολικής παραγωγής μελιού στην Ελλάδα είναι πευκόμελο. Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα γλυκό, είναι πλουσιότερο από το ανθόμελο σε ιχνοστοιχεία πρωτεΐνες και αμινοξέα και έχει λιγότερες θερμίδες. Είναι από τις κατηγορίες μελιού που δεν κρυσταλλώνουν. 
Μέλι ελάτης. Είναι πλούσιο σε ιχνοστοιχεία (κάλιο, μαγνήσιο, φώσφορο, σίδηρο κλπ.). Περιέχει βιταμίνες σε πολύ μικρές ποσότητες, αλλά ακόμα και αυτή η δόση βοηθάει στην καλύτερη αφομοίωση των σακχάρων από τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό. 

Μέλι καστανιάς. Παράγεται από το νέκταρ και τις μελιτώδεις εκκρίσεις της καστανιάς, που θεωρείται καλό μελισσοκομικό φυτό, αφού δίνει γύρη εξαιρετικής ποιότητας. Εκτός από τα ιχνοστοιχεία που περιέχει, θεωρείται ότι μπορεί να δράσει ως στυπτικό σε περιπτώσεις δυσεντερίας. 

Μέλι ερείκης (ερεικόμελο). Πρόκειται για ένα πολύ θρεπτικό είδος μελιού, που είναι ιδιαίτερα τονωτικό για τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό, γι’ αυτό και πωλείται κυρίως σε καταστήματα υγιεινής διατροφής. Μέλι ηλίανθου. O ηλίανθος καλλιεργείται σε μεγάλες εκτάσεις στη χώρα μας, κυρίως στη Β. Ελλάδα, και δίνει πλούσια παραγωγή μελιού. Πρόκειται για μέλι που είναι καλή πηγή σε πολυφαινολών


Κρυστάλλωση μελιού και ποιότητα
Η κρυστάλλωση είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο που δεν προξενεί καμία αλλαγή στη θρεπτική και βιολογική ιδιότητα του μελιού. Σχετίζεται με τη φυτική προέλευση του μελιού και επηρεάζεται από τη χημική του σύνθεση. 

Οι παράγοντες που παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο στην ταχύτητα της κρυστάλλωσης είναι η συγκέντρωση γλυκόζης και του νερού, η σχέση φρουκτόζης-γλυκόζης, η σχέση γλυκόζης-νερού η περιεκτικότητα του δείγματος σε γύρη, η παρουσία του ζαχάρου μελιζιτόζη κ.α. 

Ένα κρυσταλλωμένο μέλι δεν είναι ούτε χαλασμένο ούτε νοθευμένο. Το κρυσταλλωμένο μέλι ρευστοποιείται εύκολα σε μπεν-μαρί, χωρίς να χάσει καμία από τις βιολογικές και θρεπτικές του ιδιότητες. 


Περιέχει: 
● Πληθώρα αμινοξέων, όπως προλίνη, φαινυλαλανίνη, τυροσίνη, βαλίνη κλπ. 
● Πληθώρα αντιοξειδωτικών ουσιών (βιταμίνη C, χρυσίνη, καταλάση κλπ.). 
● Μικρές, αλλά ποικίλες ποσότητες ιχνοστοιχείων και βιταμινών, όπως βιταμίνη C, βιταμίνη B6, ριβοφλαβίνη, παντοθενικό οξύ, ασβέστιο, φώσφορο, μαγνήσιο, νάτριο, κάλιο, σίδηρο, ψευδάργυρο κλπ.

----να προσθέσω ότι το ελατήσιο δεν κρυσταλλιάζει---- όλα τα άλλα είδη αν δεν κρυσταλλιάσουν σημαίνει ότι είναι νοθευμένα----

κάποιες έρευνες υποστηρίζουν ότι τελικά το μέλι για μετά την προπόνηση είναι καλύτερο από σκέτη γλυκόζη σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πηγές βλέπε τέζα  :02. Chinese:   :02. Chinese:   :02. Chinese:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Ωραιο το ^ slaine   :01. Wink:   :03. Clap:  
Και εγω θυμαμε στην πρωτη γυμνασιου ειχα κανει μια εργασια για το μελι και ηταν η καλυτερη στο σχολειο κριμα που δεν θυμαμε τιποτα  :01. ROFL:

----------


## BRaWNy

> Αποτελείται απο φρουκτόζη και απο γλυκόζη.
> Τουλάχιστον τα περισσότερα έχουν τέτοια συνθεση.
> Έξτρα υδατάνθρακας και θερμίδες, πλούσιο σε μέταλλα.
> Για περίοδο όγκου είναι εντάξει, για περίοδο δίαιτας γράμμωσης όχι.
> Δεν συνιστάται για μετά την προπόνηση λόγω φρουκτόζης, αν είναι μόνο αυτό ο κύριος υδατάνθρακας.


Nα συμπληρώσω, ότι αποτελείται και απο σουκρόζη, εκτός απο φρουκτόζη και γλυκόζη.

Αυτα τα 3 μαζί, είναι ο χειρότερος συνδιασμός.
Για δίαιτα δεν κάνει.

----------


## BRaWNy

> Περιέχει: 
> ● Πληθώρα αμινοξέων, όπως προλίνη, φαινυλαλανίνη, τυροσίνη, βαλίνη κλπ. 
> ● Πληθώρα αντιοξειδωτικών ουσιών (βιταμίνη C, χρυσίνη, καταλάση κλπ.). 
> ● Μικρές, αλλά ποικίλες ποσότητες ιχνοστοιχείων και βιταμινών, όπως βιταμίνη C, βιταμίνη B6, ριβοφλαβίνη, παντοθενικό οξύ, ασβέστιο, φώσφορο, μαγνήσιο, νάτριο, κάλιο, σίδηρο, ψευδάργυρο κλπ.


Στα 100γρ έχει 0,3γρ πρωτεΐνης (και είναι χαμηλό σε "ολοκληρωμένα" αμινοξέα).
Βιταμίνη C έχει 0,5mg.

Για τι είδους πληθώρα μιλάμε ρε παιδιά?

Στο μόνο που είναι πλούσιο, είναι σε υδατάνθρακες.
Σαν υδατάνθρακα θα πρέπει να το βλέπουμε και όχι σαν κάτι άλλο.

Όσο να' ναι όλες οι τροφές περιέχουν απο όλα σχεδόν τα στοιχεία, αλλά σε τι ποσότητες το καθένα έχει σημασία.

----------


## kutsup

> Στο μόνο που είναι πλούσιο, είναι σε υδατάνθρακες.
> Σαν υδατάνθρακα θα πρέπει να το βλέπουμε και όχι σαν κάτι άλλο.


Από το να καταπίνεις σκέτη δεξτρόζη καλύτερο το μέλι. Και μόνο για τις καταπραυντικές και βακτηριοστατικές ιδιότητες του φτάνει να το προτιμούμε.

----------


## BRaWNy

Η δεξτρόζη είναι μόνο για μεταπροπονητικά και για κανένα άλλο γεύμα, ειτε στον ογκο, ειτε στη γράμμωση.
Αν και σε προετοιμασία προχωρημένη, θα πρέπει να κόβεται και αυτή.

Το μέλι δεν το συνιστώ για μεταπροπονητικά, λόγω της σύνθεσής του.
Στον όγκο είναι καλό για να γλυκαίνει τα γεύματά μας, στην δίαιτα δεν κάνει.

Και φυσικά...και τα 2 τα βλέπουμε σαν υδατάνθρακες.
Δεν μιλάμε για ευεργετικές ιδιότητες, είναι άλλο θέμα, οι οποίες βέβαια του μελιού, δεν οφείλονται στην "πληθώρα" των πρωτεϊνών που ταχα έχει όπως λέει το παραπάνω αρθρο.

Δεν συγκρίνω μέλι με δεξτρόζη, άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο.
Απλά, μεταπροπονητικά η δεξτρόζη είναι καλύτερη επιλογή μεταξύ των δύο, διότι τότε οι στόχοι μας είναι άλλοι

----------


## kyriakos23

100gr μελι ποσα κουταλακια ειναι?

----------


## tolis93

> τι λες ρε??θες να τραβηξω βιντεο να δεις?2 κουταλακια του γλυκου γεματα μου βγαινουν 60+,και λιγο ακομα στο τελος να παει 70 στρογγυλο 
> 
> Ασε επαθα πλακα..αφου τα μονοκιλα κατεβαινουν σε λιγες μερες,και ειχα ψιλιαστει οτι κατι δε παει καλα αλλα δε τολμουσα να ζυγισω


οπα ναι λαθος μου καπου στα 15 γρ ειναι κουταλακι γλυκου κ καπου στα 32 της σουπας.αλλα εσυ λες 2 κουταλακια γλυκου σου βγαινουν 60 και...τι κουταλακια ειν αυτα ?μινι σκουπ? :01. Mr. Green:  κοιτα να κρατας οτι 1 κουταλακι γλυκου γεματο εχει 7 γρ υδατανθρακα ολα τα αλλα ξεχνα τα.ασε π το ζυγισμα ειδικα στο μελι παιζει να διαφερει.εχει να κανει με συσταση ειδος κτλπ.αλλα ειναι πιο πυκνα αλλα πιο αραια.ακομα κ οι θερμιδες κτλπ ειναι κατα μεσο ορο.καθε μελι διαφερει οποτε χαλαρα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> οπα ναι λαθος μου καπου στα 15 γρ ειναι κουταλακι γλυκου κ καπου στα 32 της σουπας.αλλα εσυ λες 2 κουταλακια γλυκου σου βγαινουν 60 και...τι κουταλακια ειν αυτα ?μινι σκουπ? κοιτα να κρατας οτι 1 κουταλακι γλυκου γεματο εχει 7 γρ υδατανθρακα ολα τα αλλα ξεχνα τα.ασε π το ζυγισμα ειδικα στο μελι παιζει να διαφερει.εχει να κανει με συσταση ειδος κτλπ.αλλα ειναι πιο πυκνα αλλα πιο αραια.ακομα κ οι θερμιδες κτλπ ειναι κατα μεσο ορο.καθε μελι διαφερει οποτε χαλαρα


Nαι ρε συ,γι αυτο λεω κι εγω.Το μελι το βαζω πηχτο γι αυτο βγαινει τοσο.Οταν ειναι νερουλο καθε κουταλακι μπορει να ζυγιζει και 8γρ..δε ξερω,αλλα εμενα φαινεται οτι πιανει ποσοτητα,δε περιμενα ομως και τοσο πολυ.Τεσπα,θα το κανω αλμυρο το μεταπροπονητικο μαλλον..δε λεει ετσι.

----------


## tolis93

> Nαι ρε συ,γι αυτο λεω κι εγω.Το μελι το βαζω πηχτο γι αυτο βγαινει τοσο.Οταν ειναι νερουλο καθε κουταλακι μπορει να ζυγιζει και 8γρ..δε ξερω,αλλα εμενα φαινεται οτι πιανει ποσοτητα,δε περιμενα ομως και τοσο πολυ.Τεσπα,θα το κανω αλμυρο το μεταπροπονητικο μαλλον..δε λεει ετσι.


τι δε λεει ετσι ρ συ.εισαι φετιδια και τρογωντας μελι κ θελεις να το κοψεις?απαπαπαπαπαπαπα :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  βασικα κανε μερα παρα μερα.μελι.ξυσμα πορτοκαλι με κανελλα.σιγα...η βαζε μια μελι μια κακαο.

----------


## gym_xristos

2 κουταλιες μελι πριν την προπονηση  ειναι το αγαπημενο μου προεξασκητικο

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αφου εχω δοκιμασει πολλα μελια ,εχω καταληξει οτι το top προσωπικα για μενα ειναι το ελατο βανιλια.   Ειναι μοναδικο στον κοσμο κ βγαινει μονο στο ορος Μαιναλο.  
Δεν βγαινει καθε χρονια κ οσο πιο κρεμ χρωμα εχει τοσο πιο καθαρο ειναι σε ποσοστα βανιλιας.  Οχι πως δεν τρωω κ αλλα μελια (αρκει να μην ειναι πολυ γλυκα που δεν μου αρεσουν) αλλα ειπαμε αυτο το θεωρω κορυφαιο για μενα.
Το αλλο μελι που φαινεται στην φωτο ειναι απο κουμαρια κ πρωτη φορα το πηρα για δοκιμη (με ενεπνευσε το χρωμα :01. Wink: ) ,ειναι αγλυκο με οτι σημαινει αυτο κ πικρουτσικο.  Μου αρεσει κ αυτο!

----------


## beefmeup

Χρηστο μιας κ ειμαι κ εγω του μελιου ,απο τιμες πως πανε ,παλευονται?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Το συγκεκριμενο προπερσι ειχε 13 ε (περυσι δεν ειχε ,η ελαχιστο) ,φετος το εχει 16 ε το κιλο αλλα απο χρωμα δεν το ειδα κ τοσο κρεμ που ειναι το χαρακτηριστικο του.

Θυμαμαι πρι 3 χρονια ειχε παει ο Τολης Καλαβρυτα κ του ειχα δωσει παραγγελια να μου παρει 2 κιλα .  Αφου τα πηρε με 11 ε το κιλο αν θυμαμαι καλα,με πηρε μετα τηλ κ μου ειπε οτι βρηκε κ καπου αλλου με 14-15 το κιλο αλλα ηταν πιο κρεμ ακομη.
Του ειπα να παρει κ απο αυτο 1 κιλο.  Ε... αυτο δεν παιζοταν! Μιλαμε για νεκταρ των θεων :01. Razz:  σε υφη κ γευση!

----------


## beefmeup

ωραια με εψησες..με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα παω να τσεκαρω :01. Wink: 
ειχα παει κ γω καλαβρυτα πριν 2 χρονια :01. Razz: ,αν το ξερα θα ειχα αγορασει κ εγω μιας κ γυρισα φορτωμενος μονο με κρεατικα κ σπιτικα ζυμαρικα τοτε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ναι αξιζει τον κοπο μια δοκιμη. :01. Wink: 
Παντως να ξερεις η τελεια βανιλια εχει περιπου το χρωμα της κουμαριας που φαινεται στην φωτο.

----------


## SOLID

Ελατης ειναι τρομερο μελι.Οπως πολλα ερεικης,θυμαρι,καστανια,μελιτωματος  και διαφορα αλλα.Ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου και απο τα πολυ αξιολογα  θρεπτικα μελια.

Το αλλο δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.Οσο πιο γλυκο για  μενα τοσο καλυτερο να σε λιγωνει αν γινεται  :01. Smile:   αλλα μαλλον δεν ειναι  ετσι το αλλο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Oχι απλα ελατου αλλα βανιλια ελατου ,εχει διαφορα.

----------


## SOLID

Ωπα βανιλιας ελατου δεν εχω δοκιμασει ακυρο.Οπως ακουγεται θα ειναι απο γευση τουλαχιστον τουρμπο.Παντως ενα μελι που εχω δοκιμασει εδω που ειμαι εδω και πολυ καιρο πλεων και εχει ιδιαιτερη γευση αλλα και μετα απο καλο ψαξιμο,ειναι πολυ αξιολογο διατροφικα για την ακριβεια απο τα πολυ δυνατα που κυκλοφορουν ειναι το μελι απο φαγοπυρο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μελι απο φαγοπυρο ε; Ουτε το εχω ξανακουσει.  Λογικα ομως απο οποιοδηποτε φυτο υπαρχει αμα το βοσκισουν οι μελισσες θα βγαλουν κ το αναλογο μελι.
Παντως η αληθεια ειναι οτι μαθαινουμε πολλα πραγματα εδω μεσα. :08. Toast:

----------


## SOLID

Προφανως οπου η μελισσα παει και γονιμοποιει το ανθος,μπορει απο οπου θελει να βγαλει μελι.Ολοι εχουμε να μαθουμε κατι απο καποιον παντα.Οσο ζουμε μαθαινουμε.
Οσο για το φαγοπυρομελο εχει λενε την πιο ισχυρη αντιοξειδωτικη προστασια στον γεννετικο μας κωδικα απο ολα τα μελια και πολλα αλλα ωφελη και στο καρδιαγγειακο συστημα και διαφορα αλλα.Σε επιπεδο που να ανταγωνιζεται το λυκοπενιο (το οποιο ειναι ακρως καρδιοπροστατευτικο και οχι μονο για τον προστατη οπως αναφερουν ολοι).Η γευση του ειναι πολυ ισχυρη και (βαρια αν μπορουσα να το πως και θυμιζει μελι με μελασσα.

----------


## psonara

Καλημερα.εγω εδω κ ενα χρονο προμηθευομαι απο παραγωγο μελι απο πευκο.
Μ'αρεσει πολυ κ δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα γλυκο.γενικα προτιμω τα πιο αγλυκα.
Επισης δεν κρυσταλλωνεται.ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη κ το εχω ενταξει καθημερινα στη διατροφη μου.θ'ανεβασω συντομα κ φωτο.
Γενικα ποια ειναι τα πιο αγλυκα μελια;ειχα ακουσει κ για της καστανιας.ισχυει;

----------


## Metalhead|T|

οσοι χρησιμοποιείτε μελάκι στην διατροφή σας..πώς και πότε το χρησιμοποιείτε !! και σε τί ποσότητες?>..


ΥΓ μας εδωσε οικογ.φίλος παραγωγός μέλι (σε τσίγκινο του κιλου!) το οποιο εχει βαθύ καφε χρώμα,προελευσης απο την σπάρτη το οποιο εξάγει και δεν μενει για πώληση εγχώρια...περιττό να σας πώ για την ποιότητα του!!!

ΥΓ2 κυριε χρήστο..το μελι απο κουμαρια φαινεται πολυ ενδιαφερον!!! αν πετυχω θα το δοκιμασω 





ΥΓ3 ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΙ ,ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΤΡΟΦΗ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΟΣΑ ΧΡΌΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ..ΔΕΝ ΣΑΠΙΖΕΙ-ΧΑΛΆΕΙ...
(φυσικα μιλάμε για 100%φυσικα μελια και οχι συνθετικοχημικα) !!!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## lila_1

γενικώς η ζάχαρη δεν χαλάει.
Εγώ το βάζω παντού, γιαούρτι, πιτάκια βρώμης, τσάι, καφέ, ροφήματα, στις σαλάτες, στα μπιφτέκια κοκ  :08. Turtle: 
Συμφέρει, έχει τη διπλάσια γλυκήτητα από τη ζάχαρη για τις ίδιες θερμίδες.

----------


## NASSER

Καλή ερώτηση Metalhead|T|  :03. Thumb up: 
Για κάποιον που κάνει διατροφή σε συνδυασμό με bodybuilding το μέλι θα είναι μέρος του 30% του υδατάνθρακα. Επομένως οι καλύτερες στιγμές κατανάλωσης είναι στο πρωινό και μετά την προπόνηση. Φυσικά και πριν την προπόνηση δεν είναι λάθος. Από 10γρ. κάθε φορά (μια κουταλιά του γλυκού) είναι 30γρ. Ικανοποιητική ποσότητα για να λαμβάνουμε ημερησίως τα οφέλη από το μέλι.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Συνηθως χρησιμοποιώ το μέλι στο πιτακι μου το πρωί(τις μερες που εχω ΥΔ/ΚΑ) ,μεταπροπονητικα δεν το εχω δοκιμασει να πώ την αληθεια,εχω δοκιμασει ομως μεσα στη μερα να το πιω μαζί με την πρωτείνη στο σέικερ! :08. Toast: 

φυσικα οπως ανεφερες νασσερ η σωστη αναλογια ειναι το κλειδί,για ναμην ξεφευγουμε και στα μακρος

----------


## SOLID

Πρωινο απο μια μεχρι και 3 κουταλιες αναλογα την ορεξη και μετα την προπονηση αν ειδικα εχω την αναγκη για γλυκο παλι ιδιες κουταλιες αλλα πολλες φορες και πιο πολυ.
Κρασι,μελι,ζαχαρη,ρυζι επισης λενε οπως και καποια αλλα τροφιμα (και για την μπανανα το εχω ακουσει) δεν χαλανε απο τον καιρο.Η μπανανα μπορει να γινεται σαν σιχαμα αλλα παρολαυτα να την φας μπορεις ειχα πετυχει καπου και το εξηγουσε,τωρα τι να σου πω.

----------

